# Bose Injection Site



## Goatherd (Feb 26, 2011)

Where is the best place on a goat's body to administer Bose.  I know it's IM, just not sure of the best place to put it.

Thanks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2011)

We give it Sub-Q in the neck.  If I was doing IM I would use the fleshy part of the back leg.


----------



## elevan (Feb 26, 2011)

Yep, I use fleshy part of back of the leg (not the side of the leg) for any IM injection.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 26, 2011)

We have show goats so almost everything goes SQ in the armpits. 

Donna Finley
Finley Boers
www.finleyboers.com


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 26, 2011)

I do it sub Q as well.  But this pic may give you an idea anyway???  When giving IM in hinds..just be careful for the sciactic nerve.  I have seen some goats get permanent damage if that nerve gets hit etc.  So just be mindful it exsist.  And it all shots in the hinds not just BoSe.   

Hope it helps  







  *That red line is the sciatic nerve approximately!


----------



## elevan (Feb 26, 2011)

Great illustration Emmetts


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 26, 2011)

I give it IM in the flabby part of the butt cheek like the needle shows.


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice.  The picture certainly removes any doubts that I had.  I like having first-hand information rather than just what I read on line.


----------

